# Roadside Zoo Pigeons and Doves



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Ever since visiting a local roadside zoo over five years ago, I have been working on a campaign (with some other groups) to have it shut down. The owners of the zoo don't think they are doing anything wrong and have no desire to change. They don't know much about the animals under their charge, and the cages are small, dirty, and barren. Among the hundreds of species suffering here are a large flock of ringneck doves, and a few varieties of fancy pigeons. My heart broke for them; I wanted to gather them up and bring them home with me. 










They had a few fantails in a soaking cage with water running from the roof. The indoor part was sopping wet as well, flooded with a few inches of water. They didn't have any nest boxes or comfortable roosting places, and you can see one trying to nest on the floor there...









The ring neck enclosure was FILTHY. The ventilation in the petting barn is extremely poor and the building was both wet and dusty. At other times of the year, it is just filthy and dusty, and obviously not a very healthy environment for the birds or the public. 








(Another surface in the dove enclosure)


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

These birds have no room to fly or roost or anything...one perch is broken. They aren't let out to fly around either, the entire room is full of cats and kittens. 

This is the floor or the indoor petting barn.










All of the enclosures containing birds weren't locked properly, either...You can see the rest of the pictures, of other species, on my website... 

http://www.theguzoo.com

What do you think? I took these pictures in April.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Insominac,
Those conditions are absolutely deplorable. No creature should have to endure those conditions. What's become of them since you took the pictures?
I'm not aware of animal rights in Canada. Do they have any?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! Please do try to help these poor creatures.

Terry


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, those poor birds! 
Here in the states, places like this can get shut down for animal cruelty. But I don't know about Canada...I hope that there is something you can organize to help these poor creatures. Thank you for caring, and best wishes...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Your site is very well put together, and very informative. What have you been able to do since you took these pictures, as far as getting the right people's attention directed at the zoo(s)? Do you have humane societies in the area that have been contacted; what do they say? Maybe they aren't able to do anything. Please let us know the numbers and addresses of the humane societies (or Canada's equivalent) so that we can also call and write to them. The more voices heard, the more they will pay attention and step in hopefully. Where exactly is this zoo located (what town I mean, looks like "Three Hills?")? Is there any chance you can go by again and take recent photos for us to work with? How frustrating it must be for you to have to be there in person and not be able to get them to listen. Those pictures are absolutely atrocious and it makes me want to go over there and......yeah. You know.    Please get back to us with any info and all details you can, as soon as possible. And thank you for noticing and trying to do something to help.

** The link to "Write the appropriate people" is no longer valid, maybe there's a new one? Thanks. I see also some contact info for that area on your site and will will write to them. Here is that info:

David Thompson Regional Health Authority
(Responsible for Red Deer and surrounding region, including Three Hills)
602, 4920 - 51 Street
Red Deer, AB
T4N 6K8
Phone: 403-341-8622
Fax: 403-341-8632

The Minister of Alberta Health and Wellness
The Honourable Dave Hancock

#224 Legislature Building
10800 97 Ave
Edmonton, AB
Canada T5K 2B6
Phone: (780) 427-3665
Fax: (780) 415-0961

Here is the info for the zoo:

Irene Gustafson
GuZoo Animal Farm
Box 898
Three Hills, AB. T0M 2A0
(403) 443-7463

And here is a quote from the director's email regarding humans getting ill from their animals:
*
"With the experience we have here at our zoo, with the constant contact
myself and the rest of my family have with live animals, dead animals, fecal
matter, rotting food and even treating animals that indeed are sick it is a
wonder we are still alive. " *--Irene Gustafson, GuZoo Animal Farm


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maryjane said:


> What have you been able to do since you took these pictures? Do you have humane societies in the area that have been contacted? What did they say? Please let us know the numbers and addresses of the humane societies (or Canada's equivalent) so that we can also call and write to them. The more voices heard, the more they will pay attention and step in hopefully. Where exactly is this zoo located? What town I mean? Is there any chance you can go by again and take recent photos for us to work with? Something can be done about this if we can get all the details and get to work. Those pictures are absolutely atrocious and it makes me want to go over there and......yeah. You know.    Please get back to us with any info and all details you can, as soon as possible.


We would need to know the name of the traveling zoo.
Also, I think the pictures you have taken are a great record for an abuse case.


----------



## Pigeonboy377 (Aug 25, 2007)

Insomniac;221995
What do you think? I took these pictures in April.[/QUOTE said:


> Ijust joined and this happened to be the first thread I looked at,, wow,,, what a mess.
> I do have to ask,,, you took these pics in April?,, at first,, I was thinking to give the owners the benefit of the doubt,, there has been some heavy flooding in Wisconsin,and Minn.,and what would be a dry loft can turn into a flood situation can happen overnight,, its no ones fault. I don't know where you are from there.. But April was awhile back. As Charis stated,, do you have any "More recent" pics you can share?
> I only saw one photo of concern,, and that was the fantail in the water,,, that could have happened over night,,, did you offer to help alleviate the problem? The doves pic wasn't pretty,, but,, they can survive in that environment just fine,, its no different than any natural environment at all. altho,, the fantail won't make it past next week.
> All that being said,,, as a traveling zoo,,, they should have to have standards for exibits I would assume,,, in any country
> Pigeonboy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeonboy377 said:


> ,, there has been some heavy flooding in Wisconsin,and Minn.,and what would be a dry loft can turn into a flood situation can happen overnight,,
> I only saw one photo of concern,, and that was the fantail in the water,,, that could have happened over night,,,
> Pigeonboy



The heavy flooding is understandable, as we have had more than our normal share of rain in the midwest, but there is no excuse for the mounds of bird feces layered upon layers on the dove display for example, not to mention covered all over their perching areas, walls and cage mesh.

It is deplorable and saddens me.


----------



## Pigeonboy377 (Aug 25, 2007)

Victor said:


> The heavy flooding is understandable, as we have had more than our normal share of rain in the midwest, but there is no excuse for the mounds of bird feces layered upon layers on the dove display for example, not to mention covered all over their perching areas, walls and cage mesh.
> 
> It is deplorable and saddens me.


 Victor,,
You're right,, its not at all pretty,, and as a travleing zoo or any kind of zoo,, you would think there would be criteria in place to be an exibit for children and such..
I assume they only care if the parents and children show up once... cause its obvious they won't return for a second visit.. I sure wouldn't...
But,,, dry poop in itself doesn't cause any diseases.. it just doesn't "look" pretty. Only if allowed to stay damp will that in itself cause a problem
Pigeonboy


----------

